

The future of RE Dynamic Binary Visualization - Christopher Domas - e12e
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4bM3Gut1hIk

======
e12e
A download appears to be available:

[http://www.toolswatch.org/2012/08/blackhat-
arsenal-2012-rele...](http://www.toolswatch.org/2012/08/blackhat-
arsenal-2012-releases-cantor-dust-next-generation-of-visualization-tools/)

------
e12e
Better link:

[http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/derbycon2/4-2-1-ch...](http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/derbycon2/4-2-1-christopher-
domas-the-future-of-re-dynamic-binary-visulization)

